# GCC Expert question



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Expert24 or 24 LX will work with Inkscape software? The Expert 24 seems to be a way better cutter than the same price USCutter models by the spec sheets, but the software to design with seems to be the big difference.
Any and all information appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you can set up the GCC as a windows printer...then you can print from inkscape, using the windows port...Maybe Planb will step in...he will know


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I think you can set up the GCC as a windows printer...then you can print from inkscape, using the windows port...Maybe Planb will step in...he will know


I have not cut from Inkscape personally, but I've used Inkscape some and I do not see why it wouldn't work. If someone needs me to test it let me know!


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> I have not cut from Inkscape personally, but I've used Inkscape some and I do not see why it wouldn't work. If someone needs me to test it let me know!


We would be interested in the GCC 24 or 24LX with Inkscape test results... I had asked questions in a past post on the Laserpoint 24 and looked into the GCC x24 and 24lx as suggested by members and they seem to be far more superior machine for the around the same price but the extra 500 or so for the GCC listed software to use is the present problem. We were hoping for something less of a software to use to start with and get the better Corel or Adobe software once off the ground. Thanks again and any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am curious...what is the software that is an extra $500..I know of at least 4 titles that are sure less than that!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also several vendors package this cutter with GreatCut.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GCC cutters come with Great Cut software.....And you can pick up an old version of Corel Draw for 10.00 or 15.00 at a used software store...You can go back as far as Corel 6.0....


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

royster13 said:


> GCC cutters come with Great Cut software.....And you can pick up an old version of Corel Draw for 10.00 or 15.00 at a used software store...You can go back as far as Corel 6.0....


Is that possible? How do you get around the user activation? Most or all from what I have read of the premium software companies is their product is not for resale after the activasion of the product.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> Also several vendors package this cutter with GreatCut.....


According to GCC the Great cut software is only for inergrating outside design software to work on there cutters and is not capable of designing or even simple letters.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know, most older versions of Corel Draw can be transferred from 1 owner to an other...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes you need some kind of graphics software.....I use Illustrator and I like how easy it is to get from design to cutter......But you can also use Inkscape, however, there is no plug-in....So you have to save your file and then import it into Great Cut...PITA to me but Inkscape is free....


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> I am curious...what is the software that is an extra $500..I know of at least 4 titles that are sure less than that!


Adobe Illustrator CS5 and Corel Drawx5. What title or title do you have or have heard that work with the Expert 24 or Expert 24 LX?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use CS3 an it works fine with both he Expert 24 and Cut-3000...I have played with both Corel 8.0 and Inkscape and they work but I do not like the work flow....Never counted the steps but it seems longer to me...In Inkscape saving as a PDF and importing into Great Cut works....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

As for a bridge from inkscape to great cut so that you can send a image directly is the question I hope.

That cannot be done as there are no plugins for that application, however you can export a vector file ( EPS) from inkscape and import it into Great Cut and then send it to your cutter.. so yes the application will work.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

royster13 said:


> I use CS3 an it works fine with both he Expert 24 and Cut-3000...I have played with both Corel 8.0 and Inkscape and they work but I do not like the work flow....Never counted the steps but it seems longer to me...In Inkscape saving as a PDF and importing into Great Cut works....


Do you know if it is still possible to buy older versions of CS_ or CDraw_ and where i might be able to purchase? Ebay has CorolDrawX5 for 60 to 200 dollars and CS5 for around 375. Thanks for the info


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought my Corel Draw 8.0 OEM for 10.00 out of a bargain bin at a local computer store.....Saw Corel Draw 12 on Ebay last week for 25.00.....


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

plan b said:


> As for a bridge from inkscape to great cut so that you can send a image directly is the question I hope.
> 
> That cannot be done as there are no plugins for that application, however you can export a vector file ( EPS) from inkscape and import it into Great Cut and then send it to your cutter.. so yes the application will work.


Thank you Roger for lending us a hand with my question. We were hoping for somewhat good news with Inkscape and Great Cut working somewhat together. Ruth from GCC just told me on the phone the same as you but said she wasn't sure of a tracing capability with Inkscape to make contour cutting possible. I do not know if it does or not maybe you or the others might know. I/WE are new to cutters and vinyl designs and we are trying to get off on the right foot on a very strict budget and thanks to you and the many others we feel we are off to a great start. Great group of people here at T-Shirts Forums.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Jim do you do a lot of inkjet transfers?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Doing a little search on this and it looks as if the tracing capabilities are there, here is a quote from this thread ;

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t68194.html



I don't know if this will help you at all, but when I trace out my designs in inkscape;

I pull the design in (black and white only - makes for a better trace) once I select the design, go to Path, then Trace Bitmap. 

Once you get there, I always:
Leave the Brightness cutoff selected
Change the Colors to 2
Change Scans to 14

Click ok and TA DAAA!!!

I use FlexiSTARTER for my Seiki Cutter and it works GREAT. I am still new to the vinyl industry, but I have made some very simple designs as well as designs with intricate details. These steps seems to help me. I don't even actually save the design, I can (Ctrl + C) copy and (Ctrl + V) paste the trace directly into FlexiStarter and it cuts like a champ! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

plan b said:


> Jim do you do a lot of inkjet transfers?


Yes we are doing more heat transfers of actual photos lately. I am an artist (pencil, charcoal and air brushing of portraits and pictures from photos) by trade and my computer product skills are not what they should be but going to change that very soon. We want a more stylish and cleaner representation of the photos and pictures we get after running them threw the scanner and using a sublimation printer to transfer paper which is lower in over all cost for the customer. Contour cutting seems to be the way to go for speed at which it can be done over a period of time. I'll listen to a work around if you have one to get this done with using another means or method and just the Expert 24 an not having to upgrade to the 24LX right off. I have tried to cut out by hand with mixed results but its taxing to the hand and my time. Sounds like you might have an idea or suggestion? Love to hear it if you have one.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Did I read this right Jim that you are using a sublimation printer?


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

plan b said:


> Did I read this right Jim that you are using a sublimation printer?


Yes to print the transfer paper for heat pressing images to garments and the like. Am I over looking something?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I ask a "dumb" question?....What is there to cut when you do sublimation transfers?


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Can I ask a "dumb" question?....What is there to cut when you do sublimation transfers?


The remainder of the transfer surface film around the image which leaves a milky white residue.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmmm....When I see them pressing shirts at my local Walmart they do not trim them and the shirts look just fine....No residue like you are talking about....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also do not trim my sublimination edges,,, but I do however trim the transfers like JPss and others,,,,,


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

We using the wrong paper or process the wrong way? Using Alpha Double Green (whites) and their Gold paper on dark. I got the printer from a friend that has now passed away. I am reading that I am doing something wrong. Please advise


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you are not meaning sublimation....Sounds like you are talking about ink jet and/or laser heat transfers....


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

I am using the paper that came with the printer when it was given to me. She took all the information with her when she passed away. Thinking now my problem is we are using the wrong paper. If thats the case I would not even need the cutter for the t-shirts and would only need it do vinyl signage. Have I got this right?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Apparently you are using pigment inks if this process you are using is working for you as sublimation inks only work on man made materials such as polyester. Sublimation ink at a certain temperature turns into gas and actually dyes the image to the material ,, the results are much more impressive than inkjet however this process is only for light color and pastel garments.

That is about it in a nut shell


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Jhmerz said:


> I am using the paper that came with the printer when it was given to me. She took all the information with her when she passed away. Thinking now my problem is we are using the wrong paper.


 
Here is a link to Alpha, maybe it can help to better learn about their paper. Or if not I am sure if you called them they would help.


Heat Transfer Paper, Inkjet heat transfer paper & T-shirt transfer paper#


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great idea, louie,, 
Thanks
MMM


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Roger, Louie and MMM for your posts. This gets even more confusing... The idea of me thinking that I am using sublimation ink came from the 4 pack of inks that I have brand new that came a box of their own and the box with the printer. The Alpha paper some 50 sheets each were in another box. After looking inside the printer itsself, I find that the 4 cartidges in there are high pigment ink set. The printer came with both types of ink. Great! I didn't know what I was doing in the first place and now I am totally confused as what to do next. How close am I... We do want to do t-shirts, signage and window decals, so thats the vinyl and cutter and can do the portraits and pictures with the pigment inks and the present Alpha paper and contour cut those. The sublimation inks can be used on, light colored T-shirts, mugs and tiles. Can the sublimation inks be used on anything else? Can they be used in a printer after using the pigment inks or vice versa?
Which is cheaper for us to do simple t-shirts with names, graphics and letters? With the vinyl, thats what i'm thinking along with the vinyl signage. Then use the sublimation inks for portraits and pictures and the inks are easier to use in the same amount of time?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can't go back and forth with the inks as far as I know ( I never tried it) its either one or the other, sublimation has a higher cost to it such as ink costs and garment costs but the end results are much more desirable as there is no feel to the image and will never fade, plus there are hundreds of products that can be sublimated, also no trimming but no dark shirts.

Simple t shirts with vinyl is cost effective,, I think that you will find.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hang in there Jim, 
We will get you all straighened out... 

I think you have recieved a great gift from someone,, with many options.

My understanding is you will need a additional printer for the different kinds of inks,, unless you know how to flush and do alot to a printer when changing inks,, 

I would say get a additional sub printer,, for the hard good..
dye sub works on 100? Polyester. 

and lately I have been playing with dye sug on burnout tees of 50/50 blend that give a nice vintage look.
here is a picture of a Tile for a coaster i did for a order .
The colors on dye sub are unreal.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, Roger and MMM Sandy and everyone that has helped us from T-Shirts Forums... You all rock! We appreciate your advice and guidence. Tomorrow is another day and we are feeling better and will get threw this. 
Peace


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Jhmerz said:


> We would be interested in the GCC 24 or 24LX with Inkscape test results... I had asked questions in a past post on the Laserpoint 24 and looked into the GCC x24 and 24lx as suggested by members and they seem to be far more superior machine for the around the same price but the extra 500 or so for the GCC listed software to use is the present problem. We were hoping for something less of a software to use to start with and get the better Corel or Adobe software once off the ground. Thanks again and any and all information is appreciated.


So far no luck getting Inkscape to send to the Expert 24. I believe that you have to convert the graphics somehow, but I have not had time to look into it.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> So far no luck getting Inkscape to send to the Expert 24. I believe that you have to convert the graphics somehow, but I have not had time to look into it.


Thanks for the effort with Inkscape. I was told by Ruth at GCC and if I read my notes right, the files need to be saved in Inkscape as .EPS or .POT files and then imported into Great-Cut to send to cutter. I am new to all this and have not seen anything about a .POT file. I hope that this helps. Question. I see Cad-Cut on your tag... What do you know anything about cadworkslive and the the Cad-Cut programs abilities and faults. We are looking into the Expert24 or 24LX with them and am just asking. Thanks again for your time and help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not played with Inkscape much, but the only format I have been able to take out of Inkscape and use in Great Cut is a PDF...I have Illustrator and Corel Draw so I have not put much effort in to figuring out why my Inkscape EPS files will not import....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I have not played with Inkscape much, but the only format I have been able to take out of Inkscape and use in Great Cut is a PDF...I have Illustrator and Corel Draw so I have not put much effort in to figuring out why my Inkscape EPS files will not import....


It may be carrying a bitmap with it or it does not have a outline, try importing that eps into corel and see what you get,, then do not alter the image, select it and save as a eps in corel and import into greatcut.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It is vector for sure...I can import the image into Corel and AI and it is vector....There must be a setting I am missing....And I can save the same image from Inkscape as a PDF and it works fine in GreatCut....

I use AI and was trying to help other that do not a paid graphics program...And the PDF method works fine....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nothing wrong with importing a pdf then right??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My point exactly.....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Jhmerz said:


> Thanks for the effort with Inkscape. I was told by Ruth at GCC and if I read my notes right, the files need to be saved in Inkscape as .EPS or .POT files and then imported into Great-Cut to send to cutter. I am new to all this and have not seen anything about a .POT file. I hope that this helps. Question. I see Cad-Cut on your tag... What do you know anything about cadworkslive and the the Cad-Cut programs abilities and faults. We are looking into the Expert24 or 24LX with them and am just asking. Thanks again for your time and help.


Yes you can definately import files created in Inkscape through GreatCut. I was taking it as more of if you can send to the cutter from Inkscape.

What would you like to know about CadWorxLive? It will support both the Expert 24 and the Expert 24LX. 

It is a template driven program that allows you to create designs with letters, numbers, and graphics.


----------



## Jhmerz (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> Yes you can definately import files created in Inkscape through GreatCut. I was taking it as more of if you can send to the cutter from Inkscape.
> 
> What would you like to know about CadWorxLive? It will support both the Expert 24 and the Expert 24LX.
> 
> It is a template driven program that allows you to create designs with letters, numbers, and graphics.


Thats exactly what I was wondering and I have since checked it out more online. Thank you.


----------

